# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  هل تعرف ثواب من نادى يا حسين في الدنيا

## {الياسمين}

الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين .. عن الامام الصادق(ع)قال:من نادئ يا حسين في الدنيا نادئ في الاخرة يا حسين . فياتي النداء عبدي يا حسين هل تعرف صاحب هذا النداء؟ فيقول الامام الحسين(ع) نعم يا ربي انه من البكاءيين علي , فياتي النداء حبيبي يا حسين خذه معك الى الجنة. اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
أختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## ومضة امل

> الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين .. عن الامام الصادق(ع)قال:من نادئ يا حسين في الدنيا نادئ في الاخرة يا حسين . فياتي النداء عبدي يا حسين هل تعرف صاحب هذا النداء؟ فيقول الامام الحسين(ع) نعم يا ربي انه من البكاءيين علي , فياتي النداء حبيبي يا حسين خذه معك الى الجنة. اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة
> 
> 
> تحيات
> 
> أختكم{الياسمين}



امين يا رب العالمين 
يا حسين 
صرخة تدوي في الاعماق الى الابد
وفي العروق
وفي كل اللحاظ 
نهتف 
يا حسين

----------


## نون والقلم

اختي الفاضله ,, الياسمين

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين 


الف شكر عالموضوع بارك الله فيك 

وفي انتظار جديدك

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين واحسيناه 
ياشمعة اهل بيت النبوه ياسفينه النجاه يامصباح الهدى
اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة
يسلمو اختي الياسمين على الموضوع الرائع
تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياحسين

ياحسين 

ياحسين 


اللهم ارحمنا بالحسين وجد الحسين واب الحسين وام الحسين واخ الحسين واولاد الحسين

واحشرنا معهم ياكريم بجاه الحسين




الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

يا حسين 



يا حسين 

وحسيناه 


الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة ومضة امل على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة



تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور نون والقلم على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة




تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة الأمل البعيد على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة أم الحلوين على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة أم محمد على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة
تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## ندى الصباح

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة
اللهم احشرنا مع محمد واله ولقنا شفاعتهم


بارك الله فيك

----------


## بن طاووس

ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين

----------


## أميرة الشوق

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

مشكورة الياسمين
جعله الله في ميزان أعمالكِ

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة ندى الصباح على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور بن طاووس على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة أميرة الشوق على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## مهودي

... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @
يـاحـسـيـن ... @ 
... @
يسلموووووووووو ع ــــــــلى الموضوع المفيد ... @
@ ... ــتــحــيــاــتــيــ ... ــقــبــلــ ... ــحــيــاــتــيــ ... @
... @

----------


## صدى كربلاء

ياااااااااااااااا حسين
ياحسين
ياحسين
ياحسين

يااااااارب بحق الحسين ادخلنا جنتك يالله يالله يالله

شكرا على الموضوع الراااااااائع ادخلنا الله واياكم الجنه يارب

----------


## سيناريو

ياحسين

ياحسين 

ياحسين 


اللهم ارحمنا بالحسين وجد الحسين واب الحسين وام الحسين واخ الحسين واولاد الحسين

واحشرنا معهم ياكريم بجاه الحسين

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة




الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتوالياسمين

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور مهودي على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة



تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور صدى كربلاء على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة



تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة سيناريو على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## ساريه

يا حسين 
يا حسين 
يا حسين 
يا حسين 
اللهم اجعلنا من المناد ين يا حسين يارب العالمين 
يسلمو على الموضوع خيتي الياسمين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا حسين ,,,ياحسين ,,,ياحسين ....*

*سلام عليك يا اباعبدالله ...*

*الله يعطيج العافية اختي ..*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

الياسمين

تسلم يمناكِ وربِ يعطيكِ العافية

و جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا و الآخرة

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة
اللهم احشرنا مع محمد واله ولقنا شفاعتهم

و بنتظار كل ما هو جديد مفيد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نور الشمس

*يا حسين ,,,ياحسين ,,,ياحسين ....*

*سلام عليك يا اباعبدالله ...*

*الله يعطيج العافية اختي ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

ياحسين  ****ياحسين
ياحسين 
ياحسين

ياحسين 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مشكوووووووور اختي ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة سارية على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة



تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة شذى الزهراء على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة



تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور عاشق الحرية على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة




تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور نور الشمس على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة




تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة Sweet Magik على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين*
*ياحسين ياحسين*
*ياحسين*

----------


## MOONY

ياحسين
ياحسين
ياحسين
ياحسين ياحسين
ياحسين
ياحسين ياحسين
ياحسين

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

حسين حسين حسين واحسيناه واحسيناه واحسيناه

مشكوووره خيتووو وجزاك الله الف خير
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## LUCKY

ياحسين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااحسين ياااااااااااااااااااااااحسين 

اللهم احشرنا مع الحسين و اصحاب الحسين 

اللهم ارزقنا زياره الحسين

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

اللهم ارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وثبت لنا أقدام صدق مع الحسين
وأصحاب الحسين الذين بذلوا مهجهم دون الحسين(ع)
وين أرض الياسمين؟؟؟؟؟
تسلللللللللللمي

----------


## زهـور

*مشكوررره خيتو الياسمين ع الموضوع*

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة اللؤلؤ المكنون على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورةMoony على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور عاشق الزهراء على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

 
تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور Lucky على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور سيد بيان على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

 
تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورة زهور على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## مها 2008

حسين حسين حسين واحسيناه واحسيناه واحسيناه

مشكوووره خيتووو وجزاك الله الف خير
تحياتي

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووور خوله على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## إبتسامه

ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين 
أبد والله ماننسى حسينا
كل قطرة دم بشرياني تصرخ بأسمك ياحسين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين 
أبد والله ماننسى حسينا
كل قطرة دم بشرياني تصرخ بأسمك ياحسين

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورين على المواضيع  :bigsmile:

----------


## محبة البضعه

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة
مشكوره ع الموضوع

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورين على المرور الكريم

تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## جوهرة الريم

ان  الحسن والحسين ليسو مرسلين من الله انهم احفاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلماذا هذه المعتقدات الخاطئة الم تقرؤ القران فان الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يذكر ان الحسن اوالحسين مرسلين بل هذه معتقدات خاطئة وهذه من اعمال الشيطان يزين لكم فعل المعاصي وقول السوء فتوبو الى الله من قبل ان ياتي يوم لاينفع فيه غير العمل الصالح واتركو الحسن والحسين في حالهم وامنو ان محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اللهم اجعلني مع حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الفردوس الاعلى واسقني من الكوثر امين يارب العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــالمين

----------


## جوهرة الريم

ان  الحسن والحسين ليسو مرسلين من الله انهم احفاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلماذا هذه المعتقدات الخاطئة الم تقرؤ القران فان الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يذكر ان الحسن اوالحسين مرسلين بل هذه معتقدات خاطئة وهذه من اعمال الشيطان يزين لكم فعل المعاصي وقول السوء فتوبو الى الله من قبل ان ياتي يوم لاينفع فيه غير العمل الصالح واتركو الحسن والحسين في حالهم وامنو ان محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اللهم اجعلني مع حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الفردوس الاعلى واسقني من الكوثر امين يارب العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــالمين

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

آميين يارب
ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## همسة ألم

يا حسين ياحسين يحسين ياحسين ياحسين 
اللهم أجعلنا من المنادين في الدنياو لاخره
اللهم أحشرنا مع محمد واله الطاهرين 
مشكوووورة على المعلومة الحلوة

----------


## الحال2007مه

ياحسين 
ياحسين 
ياحسين
اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين في الدنيا والأخره ياحسين
تسلمين اختي على هالموضوع الرائع

----------


## زهر الياسمين

ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين واحسيناه 
اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين ياحـسين ..*
*يا حسين ,,,ياحسين ,,,ياحسين ....*

*سلام عليك يا اباعبدالله ...*

----------


## جراح العترة

يا حسين  يا حسين   يا حسين

    اللهم أحشرنا مع الحسين في الدنيا والأخرة

----------


## {الياسمين}

مشكووووووووووووورين على المرور الكريم

اللهم اجعلنا من المنادين يا حسين في الدنيا والاخرة


تحيات
اختكم{الياسمين}

----------


## همسة ألم

ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين 
كلمة أدرفت دموع كل مؤمن وموالي  
كلمة بكت لها الملائكة 
كلمة بتكت لها الصخر دما 
يعطيك العافية أختي 

مأجورين

----------

